# Hardware fix for wifi, if you need it



## briandigital (Oct 16, 2011)

Well after a lot of trail and error, I found a laptop wifi antenna that improves this tablets wifi signal atleast by an average of 10 DB. I.E. I get three to four bars now rather than one to two bars before. That's the seller and part I bought, it is beyond simple to open up the tablet and easier replacing the antenna.

If this board is not dead and some one needs a video walk through I might make one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190674111996?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1928wt_905

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I haven't really noticed any problems with wifi on my A500. Can you just take any old laptop's wifi antennas and put them in? I have tons of old laptops collecting dust.


----------



## briandigital (Oct 16, 2011)

It should work as long as they are the same connector from the link i posted. But results will vary, this was my third antenna i bought.
Didn't help when none if the vendors could give me db rating.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oe8hundred (Aug 10, 2012)

where did you place the new antenna and how did you run wire post pics please or even a video


----------

